# Engine Air Filter has 4 screws



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

The last one is under the pipe to the front of the vehicle. Don't forget about it. It will easily break of you just remove the other 3 and forget about it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jacque8080 said:


> The last one is under the pipe to the front of the vehicle. Don't forget about it. It will easily break of you just remove the other 3 and forget about it.


I paid Mr. Goodwrench*™* to do it, and then got my money back. That is the LAST time I ever do an Interval service based on time, not mileage!


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I changed mine at about 29K. The cotton had a lot of leaf pieces. And there was a lot of tiny plant pieces underneath. I'll probably change it again at 45K.

The throttle felt more sensitive after the change. But it could be my imagination.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jacque8080 said:


> I changed mine at about 29K. The cotton had a lot of leaf pieces. And there was a lot of tiny plant pieces underneath. I'll probably change it again at 45K.
> 
> The throttle felt more sensitive after the change. But it could be my imagination.


 Cars know! In Florida my Buick failed a Smog test, told to get a new air filter and return and I passed! The following year Florida got rid of their Smog program:laugh:


----------

